# rude port isabel guide



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

last week we fished serveral days in south padre. we found a spot just off the intercoastal where we picked up several trout. our next drift we sat the anchor and fished for a while when a guy pulled up to us and asked to leave because we were in his spot. he got REALLY rude and we told him no way. the next morning when were arriving we noticed him about 400 yards away. before we got there he pulled up anchor, hauled ***** over to us and started cussin us out. he then circled and threw a wake to us and went back. he was a guide.....he told us......on the side of his 23' bay stealth it said BOGGUS and under that said fred. does anyone know how i can get in tuch with this person?


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

The Boggus, is Boggus Ford, here in the valley. If I'm not mistaken, its Fred Garza. I'm not positive on the last name. The guy used to have an outdoors show here. That kind of behavior requires a personal, face to face visit.


----------



## hallpass (Feb 18, 2006)

I think I would have "Guided" my foot up his A%#.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

hallpass said:


> I think I would have "Guided" my foot up his A%#.


Well said Red Foreman


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

lmao, you forgot the part about being a dumbA$$


----------



## gmac (Dec 5, 2005)

First of all, make sure you have the right guy. Then put the word out about this guy on every forum you know of. Hit him in the pocketbook.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

*some people*



jake/jenny said:


> last week we fished serveral days in south padre. we found a spot just off the intercoastal where we picked up several trout. our next drift we sat the anchor and fished for a while when a guy pulled up to us and asked to leave because we were in his spot. he got REALLY rude and we told him no way. the next morning when were arriving we noticed him about 400 yards away. before we got there he pulled up anchor, hauled ***** over to us and started cussin us out. he then circled and threw a wake to us and went back. he was a guide.....he told us......on the side of his 23' bay stealth it said BOGGUS and under that said fred. does anyone know how i can get in tuch with this person?


 i'm not sure if i would want a face to face with a IDIOT like this? what i would do is wait till you see him fishing one day and do 4 or 5 circles around his boat just far enough away not to get in trouble with the law and out of casting distance. follow him when you see him with a boat load of people fishing. fish where he fishes. i mean all day. an eye for a eye! if he wants to be a AH, be one right back. sometimes people learn from it when its coming back at them like they dished it out. most people talk alot of **** on the water, but 9 times out of 10, they will not go as far as to bring harm onto you. theres still laws on the water.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

hallpass said:


> I think I would have "Guided" my foot up his A%#.


hahaha, too funny. i agree 100%.

What is it with some of these reports of Professional Guides acting like total jerks? I don't get it, is it a power trip? How do they stay in business? The ability to catch fish consistently doesn't make someone a good guide. I think that's only about 25% of it. Personality, etiquette and attitude along with skill should be what makes them successful. They aren't just teaching customers how to catch fish, but also boating safety and just plain good manners.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Call Boggus Ford and ask them who it is.

"Yes Sir, thanks for taking the time to speak me Mr. So and so (insert manager's name)..."

It's their name out there too.


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

I've got somebody in the know at Boggus. Give me about an hour, and let's get to the bottom of this.


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

Try calling Mr. Quizzenberry, GM, of Boggus Ford, Harlingen.. 956-423-2580. He might point you in the right direction.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

You probably were in his fishing spot.

You should have quietly lifted your anchor and lowered your trolling motor and moved away allowing him to get his clients into that spot.

You will be repaid ten fold in fish for good Karma.


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

Third Wave said:


> You probably were in his fishing spot.
> 
> You should have quietly lifted your anchor and lowered your trolling motor and moved away allowing him to get his clients into that spot.
> 
> You will be repaid ten fold in fish for good Karma.


You can't be serious!!! If your a guide and you rely on ONE spot to take your clients then you are in the wrong business!!! I beleive karma is repaid to good people going out of there way to help people that actually need it.Not Cowering down to some idiot guide on a power trip that thinks he owns the water just because he has stickers on the side of his boat!!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

GulfCoast02 said:


> You can't be serious!!! If your a guide and you rely on ONE spot to take your clients then you are in the wrong business!!! I beleive karma is repaid to good people going out of there way to help people that actually need it.Not Cowering down to some idiot guide on a power trip that thinks he owns the water just because he has stickers on the side of boat!!


Bingo! Greenie for ya


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

I think Third Wave was being sarcastic.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

We carry firearms while river salmon fishing in the pacific northwest to deal with this type of annoyance.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Right on!*



Lord of the Salmon said:


> We carry firearms while river salmon fishing in the pacific northwest to deal with this type of annoyance.


jake/jenny just forgot his...... remember this is Texas man.... why do you think he's lookin for him!!!!!!!!



Jode


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

his spot! lmao it was somebody eles spot before he ever fished there. if you really want to get him report him to the coast guard. no excuse for that behavior. he is a reason why guides get a bad rap.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*UNBELEIVABLE*

Guys like that need to be shown that we excercise our right to OWN AND BARE ARMS. I know it's hard to keep your cool with IDIOTS such as that guy, Glad you did. But I'm sure one day he will indeed need help and he'll probably have trouble stopping anyone. I hope you did well in His Spot.


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

we got 2 limits in about 2 hours..........down there is only 5 trout limit though. i know the people on the trip felt bad......you could see the hanging their heads down, but he just kept on cussin us. i couldn't believe we had his only spot to make money in. maybe it was just a show for the clients........."those guys are the feason yall didn't limit out"
im a cca board member......im sure i've done more to put fish in that bay than that piece of $#!* has.............sure wish i knew his name!!!!!


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

a guide with only one spot to fish in...........thats a real shame........i bet he wouldn't treat his momma like that.(sounds like she needs to knock the devil out of him) ..........must be some kind of alien.....get his website and i will e-mail him for you and ask him to find a new spot so he will have two.........i found a great spot on the beach one day ......great fishing....next day someone else was there.....i guess i should have done donuts around them ....shot the number one sign and acted like i was crazy...........i am sure they would understand.....after all it ....was my spot first


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

jake/jenny said:


> im a cca board member......im sure i've done more to put fish in that bay than that piece of $#!* has.............sure wish i knew his name!!!!!


it seems to me that z cat has given you the means to do exactly that.


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

You stated he was in a VIP, Had a name on the side should not be to hard to find out who this Idiot is. I agree with putting this on every thread possible and cost him some much needed money. Hats off to you for keeping your cool I know how hard that can be at times like that. I used to fish for a living and the last thing we wanted to do was get a rep for being a Turd to other fisherman. He will get what is owed to him the Lord said it and I believe it.. Keep your head up brother..


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

I just dont understand these guides or anyone for that matter who think they own the water! Where do these people come from thinking this.
I have to give it to you for keeping your cool, lol Man i dont put up with that on or off the water!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

You are a better man then me. Good job we need more people like you.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

You must of woke up and a big old bowl of STUPID this morning.



Third Wave said:


> You probably were in his fishing spot.
> 
> You should have quietly lifted your anchor and lowered your trolling motor and moved away allowing him to get his clients into that spot.
> 
> You will be repaid ten fold in fish for good Karma.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

CajunBob said:


> You must of woke up and a big old bowl of STUPID this morning.


As someone already stated I am more than sure third wave was only kidding.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I would like to hear both sides of the story before passing judgement.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*joe horn him. lol!*


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

MattK said:


> I would like to hear both sides of the story before passing judgement.


Exactlly. I'm a little suspect of the whole thing. But that's just me.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Surely you didn't cut off his drift by anchoring in front of his drift line? Just a thought or maybe he was just a d*****kk.


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

Pulling guns out over a fishing hole? Come on now. I'm all for defending yourself and family, but hollering at each other across the water doesnt justify the use of a gun for intimidation. We arent a bunch of thugs. My hope is these comments were made in jest.

As for the guide, if what you say is true, its likley thats not the first time he's bent other folks out of shape. A guides job is just like other jobs, if you create problems and cant adjust to new situations you dont last real long. Follow up on it and know that bashing a guide on your first day posting will be looked at with skepticism.


----------



## canman (Feb 16, 2007)

*Huntvigsla 's reply*

one of the best replys that has ever come on this board, no amount of WORDS calls for pulling a gun, especially over a fishing spot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

huntvizsla said:


> Pulling guns out over a fishing hole? Come on now. I'm all for defending yourself and family, but hollering at each other across the water doesnt justify the use of a gun for intimidation. We arent a bunch of thugs. My hope is these comments were made in jest.
> 
> As for the guide, if what you say is true, its likley thats not the first time he's bent other folks out of shape. A guides job is just like other jobs, if you create problems and cant adjust to new situations you dont last real long. Follow up on it *and know that bashing a guide on your first day posting will be looked at with skepticism*.


I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Good idea*

I agree, if they get enough complaints they will pull their sponsorship. That could hurt.


FormerHR said:


> Call Boggus Ford and ask them who it is.
> 
> "Yes Sir, thanks for taking the time to speak me Mr. So and so (insert manager's name)..."
> 
> It's their name out there too.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

a guide that thinks he owns the water?

well now.... I've never heard of that before. 

most guides never throw up the excuse that they're just trying to make a living either. 

it must have been your fault.

maybe the color of your fishing line provoked him?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

There's a few guides out there that are wrapped too tight
to be on the water. It used to not be that way. All sorts of
people are guides these days. Trust-funders, failed bankers,
tow-truck drivers, people with TV ambitions.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

z-cat said:


> The Boggus, is Boggus Ford, here in the valley. If I'm not mistaken, its Fred Garza. I'm not positive on the last name. The guy used to have an outdoors show here. That kind of behavior requires a personal, face to face visit.


Wrong guy, you mean Fred Rodriguez, the South Texas Sportsman. He has a Majek Illusion, which could not be mistaken for a Baystealth.

Plus he is a GM man actually a GM salesman so I doubt that he is sponsored by a Ford dealer...LOL His show is actually still on every Sat. at 12:30pm on fox locally and no I don't know him and he is not related to me...


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

That rude so called one-spot guide. Nothing a good, swift kick in the nuts can't fix.


----------



## Ron Walker 01 (Jul 10, 2008)

I think the clients would feel bad after an aggressive display and would lose confidence in the 'guide'.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*Your next step..*

Your next step should be to GPS the location and post it here so everyone can bask in his little ray of sun shine (and catch all his fish).


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

A fishing guide running a boat with the word Boggus on it? Say's it all right there.


----------



## dragnet (Jun 14, 2005)

Not sure about on the water, but on land a simple call to 911 would have the police there intervening and hauling the bully off for disturbing the peace, or something like that.

Wouldn't it make more sense to simply, purposefully, and calmly take out your cell phone and call the game warden? I think I would also write down his boat registration numbers while taking his photograph. Those actions alone, without any threatening gestures, would probably get rid of him even if you were faking the call.

But, just like on land, if the cops don't get there in time and he appears to get physical, conceal and carry works too. Just a thought.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Get the boat numbers and call TP&W. At the least it will be on record. 

Just a suggestion that comes from teh sarcastic side of me, this Saturday any one with a power boat should anchor in his "spot". Better yet post exactly where this spot is. 
One of those disposable cameras goes along way in court. How many times I have seen the attitudes of bullys change when the man shows up in uniform.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

if you would have pulled out you gun and laid it on the center console, when he pulled up, he would have likely shut up and moved on. LOL! he doesn't own the whole. just tell im to hit the bricks!



jake/jenny said:


> last week we fished serveral days in south padre. we found a spot just off the intercoastal where we picked up several trout. our next drift we sat the anchor and fished for a while when a guy pulled up to us and asked to leave because we were in his spot. he got REALLY rude and we told him no way. the next morning when were arriving we noticed him about 400 yards away. before we got there he pulled up anchor, hauled ***** over to us and started cussin us out. he then circled and threw a wake to us and went back. he was a guide.....he told us......on the side of his 23' bay stealth it said BOGGUS and under that said fred. does anyone know how i can get in tuch with this person?


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

What a total embarrassment to our profession. His customers must have been REAL impressed with him. We spend years building our reputation and credibility and then in one swift minute you can ruin it all.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

One thing that sticks out to me. Why would a guide be fishing out of a Baystealth in SPI? Can't be much more than a ditch fisher with that rig in that area. Probably just some buffoon trying to impress you by saying "I'm a guide".


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I agree with Tall


----------



## rmp (Dec 18, 2005)

Does the following apply?
Texas § 62.0125. HARASSMENT OF HUNTERS, TRAPPERS, AND FISHERMEN. (a) This section may be cited as the Sportsman's Rights Act.
(b) In this section: 
(1) "Wildlife" means all species of wild mammals, birds, fish, reptiles, or amphibians.
(2) "Process of hunting or catching" means any act directed at the lawful hunting or catching of wildlife, including camping or other acts preparatory to hunting or catching of wildlife that occur on land or water on which the affected person has the right or privilege of hunting or catching that wildlife.
(c) No person may intentionally interfere with another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(d) No person may intentionally harass, drive, or disturb any wildlife for the purpose of disrupting a person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(e) No person may enter or remain on public land or enter or remain on private land without the landowner's or his agent's consent if the person intends to disrupt another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:


> What a total embarrassment to our profession. His customers must have been REAL impressed with him. We spend years building our reputation and credibility and then in one swift minute you can ruin it all.


I agree. All it takes is one bad apple to give folks a bad taste in their mouth on guides. A guide should teach you things on how to fish better and to entertain their customers to have a great time while out on the water. I am sure this fellows clients was having a blast, NOT.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

that's crazy, to claim a spot


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Then you haven't looked very hard. There are several goods ones on this site alone.


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

I have fished just about every bay from SPI to Florida and around on the east coast also. I have run across a hand full of ( I own this water) guides. But for the most of them, They are TOP NOTCH GUIDES...in my book !


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Dolly is his next customer*

Tie up their hands and put em on his boat and set em off for a nice ride.

Dolly is his next customer..

j/k , but wishfull thinking..


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't know about the guides here but in Washington State most of the guides go out of their way to respect other's fishing and teach their clients proper river etiquette as well.

Everyone can have a bad day.... maybe his wife shot his dog and keyed his truck?


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I am with Too Tall in that he might not be a guide, just some one running his mouth. All with have is the jerks word, and that aint good enough for me.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

It shouldn't be too hard to find out who he is with the name on the boat. Someone will see it and hopefully let the guy know he's been fingered as an a__hole and the rest of the story will come out. 

Mike


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

If he had started that **** with me he would have gotten a lure in the face. How come I miss some of the action! I would have loved to handle that dude.


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

No one should have to take **** like that from anyone. Someone flips me the bird, curses at me, or especially runs his boat past me in a dagerous matter, will always get a visit from the CG or GW. Get the TX number and call. They will 100% come looking for the guy, if they don't find him, an officer will greet him at his house (Address associated with his TX number) for a few questions....

I never hesitate to call on idiots like that.


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Was it the ditch or a spot? I thought the ditch was the ditch.


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

you could have offered his customers a chance to catch fish in your boat for free if they hadnt paid the jerk yet.. heheh Im sure they could have made the guy put them out on land..


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

GulfCoast02 said:


> You can't be serious!!!


 I am pretty sure he was being sarcastic.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I wouldn't jump the gun on this. Not calling anyone out here, but the OP just joined the forum. It's not impossible for someone to smear someone else's name using a public forum when nothing happened. If it happened as reported, then I would give the fellow who's being mentioned a chance to tell their side. It's usually not as one sided as it seems.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

I really really wasn't going to post, *BUT* I can't hold my fingers back. For all you folks that say you want to hear the other side of the story (and there may be one, I don't know), I have fished for many, many years from West Galveston bay to Baffin bay. I have been aproached on several ocassions in the West Galveston bay complex by a couple of guides that some of you may even think of as legends, and they definitely *KNOW* they are legends, lol. They have told me that it was their water and they had been on fish there for a couple of weeks and I needed to move on. Of course it didn't matter that I was there an hour or two before them it was still their spot. I of course had a very cordial conversation with them and informed them that I was taught in the academy that the bay waters and her resources belonged to the people of the great state of Texas. Of course when they realized that they went to another one of their spots and I'm sure they probably harrassed some other fisherman that probably didn't carry the same credentials that I did. And I have had this very same thing happen in Baffin bay when wade fishing and a guide comes in and tells me this is his set of rocks or flat even though I was in the water fishing it probably before he even left the dock. I know it only takes a few a***holes to ruin it for all, and I personally know there are a lot of really good quality guides out there as I personally know some them. But this rant is for those that always want the other side of the story, because many times the other side is just a rude a***hole weather it be a guide or just a weekend warrior!!!

Stay calm, don't shoot
Todd


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Do you really think the guide would get on this forum and not deny the accusations? Of course there is going to be another side to the story. Who do we believe? The guide because he is a guide? Come on...it really doesn't matter. Deal with it on the water when it happens and leave it off the Internet. Who cares about the mean ole guide that tried to run you off the spot.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

I also find it interesting/unusual that the OP hasn't returned to this thread......... Kind of makes you wonder.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

*We have a winner!*

BINGO! What "guide" worth his salt guides from a barge like that in the LLM. We used to have a saying around the boat shop, VIP= Vibrate into pieces. Now I know why he wants that spot....he can't run his tub anywhere else!lol
"Hey look at me I am soooo cool. got my boat all prettied up like one-o them nascar guys....and it will run 132 mph in less than a 1/2" of water and grass....and don't ya'll be gettin' my spot me and Bubba stopped here to pee a few weeks ago and actually cuaght a fish...so it is our spot! And besides, Cletus is hungover and forgot to bring the gps!"

I can only hope that of all the people driven off the water buy fuel prices ect., that the clowns like this are the first to go.

Actually TPW has laws on the books for harassing fishermen, use them next time. 
Flashing a gun is a sure way to go to jail and besides a real Texan should be able to handle matters without a gun....just a tip, carry some 3-4 oz. pyramid sinkers and don't be scared to cast them! 


Too Tall said:


> One thing that sticks out to me. Why would a guide be fishing out of a Baystealth in SPI? Can't be much more than a ditch fisher with that rig in that area. Probably just some buffoon trying to impress you by saying "I'm a guide".


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Set the record straight*

Anyone that acted in this manner is not a "GUIDE"
I would think he's more of a "WATER TAXI DRIVER"

I have never fished with or know a guide that would have pulled something like this. I fish with a guide once or twice a year and have been doing so since the late seventies. They all have their go-to spots but usually tell each other where they have been successsfull especially if he is stuggling to put a client on fish! After the fish cleaning is done--it's time to relax!

One question? Is this living the GOOD LIFE?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

How do you know this guy is a guide? Im a little skeptical myself!! Although I have seen people act like this, but mostly only after being provoked.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Where the heck is the guy that originally posted this? If this was mine or CajunBob's and we were treated like that, we would be monitoring it close to see if anyone knew him.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Whether or not anything actually happened, whether it's a guide or not, mob mentality instantly grants credibility to the first one to speak. After that every thing spoken in defense is just an "excuse". 

Just be fair, that's all I am saying.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*guides*

I have a lot of friends that are guides, and I just cannot see them jeopardizing their career or rep. because someone is in their spot... I have had guides fishing the redfish cup troll upon me and even ask me if they can fish near me... I dont care if he ties to my boat when I am catching fish, just be courteous about the whole situation. To me guides are like salesman, they are trying to make customers happy... When is the last time you went to buy a car and the salesman just flew off the handle... Its not going to happen cause they have too much to lose.. Customers want to catch fish, I understand that but they also want to have a fun, safe day on the water with no worries.. I am not a guide but when I do take people out on the boat I make sure it is a good experience, If I am on trout, I will try my best to get them fish also... Even if they do not get a fish on that particular day, make it to where they want to come back with you because they had a great time... My .02 cents.... I do not believe this guy was a guide, I just dont see it happening...Tommy261


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

i went back to s.p.i. this weekend to help clean up after dolly.......corse there were no boats in the bay, so i couldn't get a tx number.
as far as him being a guide or not all i can say is he had a BIG advertisment on the side of his craft and during his cursing on the second day he told us "you guys are cuttin into my lively hood!" 
i only posted this to see if somebody knew this guys name. i had no idea i was gonna upset people ---other than the @hole guide.............


----------



## DJONES (Aug 10, 2005)

This is real easy,

Take a video camera, get the action on film, get the Tx numbers, send a copy to the Game Warden and to the CG. And then most importantly...follow up on it. The fine is stiff, they will confiscate his vessel and deny him to renew his guide license. Now you have one less retard on the water.
Everyone talks tough about shooting someone but youre not going to do it because you will go to jail for a long time. Not to mention the only thing you have ever shot at with your pistol is paper drawing down on a human being is serious business. Killing someone over a fishing spot will get you hard time in the slammer. Not worth it so dont even pull it out.


----------



## master (May 9, 2006)

Someone please ID this bunghole. It is killing me.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Theres no I.D. on this so called "guide" so why even believe it. It seem to me that more and more on this site that "guides" seem to be the hot topic as far a bashing goes. I have not ever seen such a thing from a guide, and you say he had customers on the boat.???? I aint buying it man. I was raised up with fishing guides and trust me man that 1 fishing hole taken from him is nothing but a shrug off his shoulders, he has plenty of others ! For all we know guys is that this so called guide just might have been in the complainers fishing hole and he just might have posted a false report on this fella. Dont believe everything you read unless that there is definate proof. Where are the photos, every one now days has a digital camera on board handy???? To me if you wanna post something like this you ought to be able to back it up with some evidence instead of the mouth and a keyboard. I am not going to by into this and I'm not going to sit here and tell you how it all makes us other guides look so bad, and appologize for other guides actions. Bash guides if you want, but having proof will be much more persuasive!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't believe this is still going. jake/jenny you were given a way to find out this persons name by z-cat and evidently you haven't. Just incase you did miss z-cat's post here it isfrom page 2 of this thread posted on 7/21/2008 "Try calling Mr. Quizzenberry, GM, of Boggus Ford, Harlingen.. 956-423-2580. He might point you in the right direction."


----------



## Ron Walker 01 (Jul 10, 2008)

DMC said:


> Whether or not anything actually happened, whether it's a guide or not, mob mentality instantly grants credibility to the first one to speak. After that every thing spoken in defense is just an "excuse".
> 
> Just be fair, that's all I am saying.


The above statement is a fair voice of reason and should be etched in your mind. All online comments should be taken with some sea salt.


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

Back in the late 80's. I was fishing the end of the South Jetties with a few buds and we were all catching trout and smacks. The boat next to us had the famous "Tarpon Express" on it. We were mostly fishing on the side of our boat away from their boat. One of my buds decided to fish the otherside of our boat, towards the guides boat and the captain yelled at us to fish the other side because he was fishing that side. He didn't curse or make hand gestures, but he said it loud and clear, and had a dead serious look on his face.

Guides are no different, they have bad days..I guarantee you won't see a post from a guide on this forum that says, "Yep, We struck out today, We'll get them tomorrow, thank you for your $450.00". We should not be so quick to judge them. It's painful to see a guide say, "Well, sorry it wasn't so good, I'll reschedule your trip", after we spent 5 hours not catching. It happens...


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

yawn....


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## fredrsportsman (Apr 23, 2008)

*let 's get it straight*



z-cat said:


> The Boggus, is Boggus Ford, here in the valley. If I'm not mistaken, its Fred Garza. I'm not positive on the last name. The guy used to have an outdoors show here. That kind of behavior requires a personal, face to face visit.


 my name is fred rodriguez i am the SOUTH TEXAS SPORTSMAN with the tv show and it was not me.....i do not know this boat or this so called guide but, i sure will tell him a word or two if i ever see him....fred rodriguez


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Guides are like any other professional service there is, One Bad Apple does not constitute the way's of all other guides! This being said, if you have "never" had a guide do anything similar to this to you , then you are fortunate,very lucky, or do not spend much time on the water during the week day's ! I have drifted reef's with other multiple boats in rockport, maybe up to 6 or 7 boat's takin turn's on a drift ,just to have a local guide pull up in the middle of the drift and drop anchor with a party of client's! it is for this reason , that we don't fish down there anymore, it became very common!


----------

